# OSP JAN 1 2017



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished OSP today. Started spudding my way out at 8 AM and found the ice to be 4 to 4.5 inches and black. Took my shanty but did not sit inside as it was a beautiful warm day. Caught lots of smaller gills and crappies and fed the mooching crane again. He got tired of waiting for smaller fish and stole a 12 crappie that I was planning to keep! Thats gratitude for ya!
My girlfriend made it out around noon and began catching big gills and crappies. 
We fished until 3 and called it a day! What a wonderful way to begin a new year!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone headed out there in the morning? I think I'm gonna give it a shot as long as it's actually 4-4.5"


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Think smart...


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be back out @ 8:30. Of course with my spud bar, spikes and flotation suit.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be out as well probably by 8. Not my #1 choice on place to go but it'll do for today


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

5 guys out including me. 3.5-5" of ice when I walked out this morning. I can't believe out of the other 4 guys not a single one came out with a spud or picks around the neck. Confuses me every time seeing how you spend all this money on fishing gear but won't spend 60 on safety eguipment


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

See it every time I go there. Puts us in a bind if they go through...
Ice pics are $6-$8. Smh


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Somebody's gonna swim there either today or tomorrow. I used my spud when I went out last night and there were MANY, MANY thin spots. I know I'm probably preaching to the choir, but a spud bar, a seat cushion and a set of picks won't cost you $75. If you want to go really safe get a life jacket and you're still under $100


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just got off. 8 guys out now no safety gear between any of them that was visible .. I got some weird looks as I was walking off using my spud. fishing was decent. Tons of dinks as usual and some good ones mixed in. Biggest crappie about 12" biggest redear just a hair under 10"


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeh I see a lot of people without any safety stuff. myself I have spikes, cleats, safety throw rope and cushion/blanket, spud, thinkin of putting some flares in..nice that you all got out,


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The worst part is they put us who have all the gear in a predicament whether I risk my life to save someone who had no regard for their own,


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Well said Erie...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nuff Said:


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Plenty of football to watch! Fishing on-hold.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

If I got checked in my boat and didn't have all my safety gear I would probably get fined! Why should ice fishermen be any different?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As far as I know, the ODNR does not have any safety regulations/requirements for Ice Fisherman


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> As far as I know, the ODNR does not have any safety regulations/requirements for Ice Fisherman


I think that is true, and it is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> As far as I know, the ODNR does not have any safety regulations/requirements for Ice Fisherman


They don't regulate what they need to all ready one reason under staffed cause of lack of funds! People that are not healthy enough to maybe go through should stay on the bank!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Never forget what the authorities say about ice and venturing out on the ice, There is no such thing as safe ice! Yet they will allow you to go out on the ice. The only regulation is to have your name, phone number and I think your address on your ice shanty. And if you lose your gear by falling through the ice and have it insured, you are not covered. On erie if you are rescued by a helicopter, you pay up to a couple grand.And if you have any vehicle that's also your loss.I saw an interview a few years ago about four guys rescued and one stated his truck was only three or four months old, and still has to make the payments.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> As far as I know, the ODNR does not have any safety regulations/requirements for Ice Fisherman


Since their motto is "NO ice is SAFE ice!, they could probably ticket all of us for "Stupidity!!


----------

